# red glass barb breeding



## isthisusernamegoodenough (Dec 7, 2012)

so my red glass barbs keep breeding. i started with 2 males and 2 females along with other fish in my 46 gallon and now the barbs are breeding like crazy! i love that they're doing so well and this is my first experience with breeding fish so it's really exciting, but i am worried that once the babies keep coming and grow the problems going to get out of hand i guess i already know what i have to do and thats remove the females or males in the tank but i just thought maybe someone on here would know if theres anything else like slight temp. change that could stop the breeding? the first fry hatched almost two months ago and now i have around 10 fry of varying sizes. I really feel guilty about taking them to the fish store because i'm worried they'll die in the process or after they're there but i don't want an overcrowded tank. thanks and sorry that was so long.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not sure what species a "red glass barb" is, but it may be a colour variant of the Rosy Barb which is Pethia conchonius. This species along with some other was formerly in the Puntius genus [see profile for more, click shaded name].

Be grateful your fish are spawning. That means they are obviously healthy and happy with their environment. If we provide what a fish species requires to be healthy, most will then spawn, and all of us consider this an achievement. Aside from separating the fish, anything you do to stop spawning such as temperature changes or inappropriate environmental or water conditions, etc, would obviously involve harming the fish, and I'm sure you don't want to do this.

Most of us have fish in community tanks that spawn but other fish are quick to eat eggs or fry should the eggs survive to hatch. Obviously if fry are surviving to the extent you describe there must be plenty of cover for them, and sufficient minuscule food. Natural predation by other fish in the tank is the best way to limit fry. And by this, I simply mean having sufficient fish in the community so that the survival rate of fry will be much less.

Byron.


----------

